# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΖΗΤΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΟΥΝ] Ζευγαρώστρα/ες

## VASSILIOS

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. 
  Θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω αν κάποιος από τα μέλη έχει μια-δυο ζευγαρώστρες που δεν χρησιμοποιεί αυτόν τον καιρό, είναι ευπρόσδεκτες,  έτσι ώστε να μειώσω όσο μπορώ τα οικονομικά στο ξεκίνημα μου, στην ερασιτεχνική εκτροφή.

  Μετά το τέλος της αναπαραγωγικής  περιόδου θα επιστραφούν.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Βασίλη εχω εγώ.

Είναι 2 ζευγαρώστρες που δεν τις χρειάζομαι για την ώρα. Ειναι σχεδόν καινουριες...και τις είχα παρει οταν ξεκινησα αλλα μετα πηρα τις τετραόροφες πολυκατοικίες και πλεον μου είναι περιττες.

Παρτες να κανεις την δουλειά σου.

----------


## VASSILIOS

Βασιλη σ' ευχαριστω παρα πολυ.
Θα σου στειλω πμ να κανονισουμε μια απο αυτες τις μερες που θα μπορεις και εσυ,να κατεβω Αθηνα να τις παρω για να αρχιζω να φτιαχνω τον χωρο στο μπαλκονι μου.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Κανονικα δεν επρεπε να στις δώσω γιατι τωρα που το θυμηθηκα στο τραπεζι....οσο μου μιλαγε ο jk , εσυ μου έτρωγες ολη τη σαλάτα.

Αμάν πια. ::

----------

